# Some of my sugar gliders



## mommyofmany

I just thought I'd share a few of my favorite pics of my gliders. 

To start, here's a pic of Smidgin, a 2 week old male joey I'm handraising(his mom rejected him)









His half-brother, Garfunkel









Adore being a goof for mealies









Rosa eating some mealies while her joeys are about ready to burst out of her pouch :lol: 









My beautiful Precious when she was a baby









Freedom being a handsome boy, like always  









Lil' Dude gliding to his daddy









Gollum, my beautiful boy, hanging out on Daddy's back









And, of course, the eye-catching Godsend  









Lastly, here is a cute pic of one of my joeys, Angel









I didn't want to overload you guys with cuteness, so I figured 10 pics would be a good start. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Oh my gosh, they're all beautiful!!! I especially love Gollum and Godsend, I've never seen a white sugar glider. Great pictures, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## funkybee

Squeeeeeeeel!! OMG they are soo cute!! I want one! ok I don't really want one but whenever I see pictures I forget that lol :lol: I've never seen a white glider either, so beautiful, especially Godsend with those silver highlights what a perfect name


----------



## mommyofmany

There are all different colors of gliders, similar to hedgies. There are grays, leucistics(black-eyed whites), cinnamons, platinums(super light-gray, almost white, with silver-colored markings), champagnes, albinos, creminos(cream-colors with red eyes, kinda like a cinnacot hedgie), mosaics(white patches of color, like pinto hedgies), white-faces(they don't have the gray bar under their ears and are often lighter-colored then a classic gray glider), white tips(the tips of their tails are white), etc...

I have classic grays, leucistic, mosaics, white-faces, and many of my gliders have recessive genes(platinum, cremino, albino, etc...). I'm in love with all the color variations!  Who wouldn't be?!


----------



## Nancy

OMG, they are adorable and great photos of them.


----------



## Vortex

there so cute! and beautiful! i want to hold one  hehe


----------



## amanda

Your pictures are so lovely, I'm particularly am drawn to Garfunkel. I miss my Tipsy, may she rest in peace.


----------



## knitfreak

What a batch of adorable! If I haven't heard that they were a lot of work I would totally want some


----------



## raisinsushi

SO much cuteness! Great pics!!!


----------



## hedgielover

They really are cute. How do you handle all the work to care for them as well as having a hedgehog. Also I hear that bite? Do you get bitten often? or is it something that only happens if they are not handled enough?


----------



## mommyofmany

Some of the gliders are my husbands. We take turns handling gliders(some will get handled one night, others the next night). 

Gliders usually only bite if they aren't used to being handled or if you piss them off, lol. I only have a few that will bite and of those, only 1 will go out of her way to bite me(she's always been mean, she just doesn't like me. :roll: ), the others will only bite me if I have to grab them(gliders don't like being grabbed, you have to let them come to you of their own accord or scoop them up while they're snoozing).

Joeys will usually nip out of curiosity, but with training(you have to "tsk" at them when they bite or chew too hard so that they know it's wrong) they'll usually grow out of it.  With joeys they don't bite to be mean or our of fear, they will usually sit in your hand or come over to you, and chew on your fingers. They tend to be a bit rough though, lol. It's called "grooming".


----------



## hedgielover

Thank you for the info. It's very interesting.


----------



## FiaSpice

they are so cute. I'd love to have the time and space for them, but sadly I know they are way to high maintnance for my lifestyle.


----------



## hedgewawa

Stunning. Such beauty and grace. They look like fun too. I also have never seen the color varieties. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## x Megan x

awww they are sooo cute! i love the first and second picture best


----------



## Free2Dream

How beautiful! I love the white ones, and the one with the really dark penciling around his face... too cool. I can't believe you have so many of them! I would be overwhelmed with just one, haha.


----------



## Chinchi

I am so in love with Garfunkel and Precious!


----------



## fracturedcircle

i really want a couple of gliders, but our apartment is so darn small...  i just can't imagine fitting an aviary.


----------



## LizardGirl

Hey,

Please do not bring up old posts. It can be very irritating.


----------



## fracturedcircle

LizardGirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Please do not bring up old posts. It can be very irritating.


well, having been on the internetz for ten years, i've noticed that many mods encourage bringing up old topics, as it presents an opportunity for the new members to get to know the older ones, and also so as not to needlessly replicate the very same topic. but really, that's your show.


----------



## LizardGirl

fracturedcircle said:


> well, having been on the internetz for ten years, i've noticed that many mods encourage bringing up old topics, as it presents an opportunity for the new members to get to know the older ones, and also so as not to needlessly replicate the very same topic. but really, that's your show.


I'm not the only one here who finds it frustrating to see unproductive comments on old threads. If it is something related to a question someone had, and is useful, that's fine, but when it's just chatty it really is just unneccessary. I haven't ever been on a forum that has promoted posting in old threads. Many have rules against it and some even lock posts after a certain amount of time to avoid people from dragging them up again.


----------



## Lilysmommy

LizardGirl said:


> I'm not the only one here who finds it frustrating to see unproductive comments on old threads. If it is something related to a question someone had, and is useful, that's fine, but when it's just chatty it really is just unneccessary. I haven't ever been on a forum that has promoted posting in old threads. Many have rules against it and some even lock posts after a certain amount of time to avoid people from dragging them up again.


I agree with LG. I can see the point to looking through old threads to learn from them, whether they're fun threads or educational ones. But unless one has something productive to add, then having year-old topics pop back up is annoying.


----------



## FiaSpice

LizardGirl said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, having been on the internetz for ten years, i've noticed that many mods encourage bringing up old topics, as it presents an opportunity for the new members to get to know the older ones, and also so as not to needlessly replicate the very same topic. but really, that's your show.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one here who finds it frustrating to see unproductive comments on old threads. If it is something related to a question someone had, and is useful, that's fine, but when it's just chatty it really is just unneccessary. I haven't ever been on a forum that has promoted posting in old threads. Many have rules against it and some even lock posts after a certain amount of time to avoid people from dragging them up again.
Click to expand...

I agree with you. I'm a mod on another board and we often give warning to people bringing up old post just for the sake of it.


----------

